# 1982 Cape Dory 36



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm the newest proud owner of an immaculate CD36. This is my first boat, besides a canoe, and my daughter and I and an experienced crewman sailed her from Pensacola to Corpus
Christi over 6 days the end of Aug. That was a little over 700nm with one stop on the MS river for sleep and repairs.
Now that she's in her permanent slip, i've started the process of fixing all those little annoying things that seem to break. The boat was purchased "sail ready". She needed food fuel water and a confident hand.
Since i live in Colorado and have a regular job, i can only get out there every 6-8 wks for boat work and sailing.
I'm especially interested in all things regarding the CD36.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet. Congrats on the new boat. There is a CD user group, Welcome to the Cape Dory Sailboat Owners Association's Home Page When I have general questions I ask here, when I have questions that are specific to our boat I ask on the yahoo group.


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info, i'm a member of the CD site too. there just doesn't seem to be a ton of 36's on there so I'm reaching out across CF and Sailnet too. And also am enjoying the many topics, i have a ton to learn.


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

That is quite the first sail. 700NM will let you get a good feeling for the boat. Welcome to the site.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations! The CD 36 is a beautiful boat!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Good for you! CD 36 is one of my dream boats. I wonder what exactly broke down on your voyage?


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

krisscross said:


> Good for you! CD 36 is one of my dream boats. I wonder what exactly broke down on your voyage?


Well, mostly it was a maintenance issue. 1. The propane locker is in the rear lazerrete and the vent hose ends up being under water occasionally. After crawling around in teeny tiny spaces trying to figure out where the water kept coming from, we opened the rear lazerrete and found it to be 1/2 full of water. Bailed and cleaned it out while under way and found a finger sized hole in the vent hose. Gorilla Duct tape and elect tape made a temp repair.
2. The 2nd item was the bilge pump kept cycling on off every few seconds. We found that the bronze check valve had corroded so bad that the flapper fell out and the bilge hose had several holes in it. We drilled the check valve and inserted a cotter pin as a temp "flapper keeper", wrapped everything in elect tape and left the next morning.
3. The shower sump pump quit. Never figured out exactly why but we rewired it to remove whatever sensor made it come on automatically and now we just flip the switch to turn the pump on. This one is on my list.
4. The leach line pocket on the Jib came un-sewed and the leech line kept getting wrapped around the standing rigging so we couldn't tack or furl and unfurl. We dropped the sail in my lap, I was clipped into the bow area making that repair when some big USCG boat got pissed at us for being in a restricted area. That was a little scary.

The boat is beautiful and in good shape, but now I know the dirty hard to reach places need to be reached. I'll slowly replace all the pressurized water lines.

Note to self.....keep diesel tanks full at every opportunity. The wind ain't always blowing.


----------



## ebourg (Dec 3, 2015)

SSgt, congrats on the new boat! If you are also new to sailing, do you find that a 36 it a bit of a handful to learn on? I'm looking at buying my first sailboat next summer and have been wondering about what size range I should be looking at. ( I'll be taking some sailing courses first and it may make the decision obvious! )

Have a great time with your new baby!

Ed B


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Had a CD36. An absolutely great boat. I was in a similar position to you only having had a Harpoon and a CD25 before. It's a very strong and forgiving boat that tracks well. It will give you confidence. Look carefully at your survey and fix any deficiencies and she will take you just about anywhere you want to go.


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

ebourg said:


> SSgt, congrats on the new boat! If you are also new to sailing, do you find that a 36 it a bit of a handful to learn on? I'm looking at buying my first sailboat next summer and have been wondering about what size range I should be looking at. ( I'll be taking some sailing courses first and it may make the decision obvious! )
> 
> Have a great time with your new baby!
> 
> Ed B


It's a little challenging coming in and out of the dock. The CD36 backs up one direction only.....the bow goes to starboard PERIOD. But we're learning. 
We stuck with a 36 because we felt it was the smallest boat we could eventually live on comfortably and so far the boat is perfectly sized. The Dory has a narrow beam so we can see both sides and access everything quickly. The Mainsail is boom furled so reefing is easy and quick and we don't have reef points.....we just roll the sail in or out as needed. The staysail is self tending so we don't have to mess with that and the Genoa is controlled from the cockpit along with all the electronics. 
We learned the basics on a Catalina 25 and it was easier because it was smaller and lighter. On the CD36 though I don't have worry about the boom smacking me when I'm at the helm, which is comforting.
We didn't have the time or money to start with something smaller and work our way up and this boat kind of fell into our lap. It was twice what we wanted to spend but it was truly "sail ready".....so we bought it.....actually the bank bought it 😀 It's our hope to take full title in 2 years and shove off in three with new / more sails, a water maker and more batteries.
Have a great time learning and starting your adventure, my wife and I are.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

SSgtPit said:


> Well, mostly it was a maintenance issue. 1. The propane locker is in the rear lazerrete and the vent hose ends up being under water occasionally. After crawling around in teeny tiny spaces trying to figure out where the water kept coming from, we opened the rear lazerrete and found it to be 1/2 full of water. Bailed and cleaned it out while under way and found a finger sized hole in the vent hose. Gorilla Duct tape and elect tape made a temp repair.
> 2. The 2nd item was the bilge pump kept cycling on off every few seconds. We found that the bronze check valve had corroded so bad that the flapper fell out and the bilge hose had several holes in it. We drilled the check valve and inserted a cotter pin as a temp "flapper keeper", wrapped everything in elect tape and left the next morning.
> 3. The shower sump pump quit. Never figured out exactly why but we rewired it to remove whatever sensor made it come on automatically and now we just flip the switch to turn the pump on. This one is on my list.
> 4. The leach line pocket on the Jib came un-sewed and the leech line kept getting wrapped around the standing rigging so we couldn't tack or furl and unfurl. We dropped the sail in my lap, I was clipped into the bow area making that repair when some big USCG boat got pissed at us for being in a restricted area. That was a little scary.
> ...


Congrats and welcome. Nice boat choice. Not the fastest in the fleet, and won't point as high as some, but pretty and rugged. She'll take care of you.

Sounds like you've probably figured it out, but those check valves are bad news. Most people try hard to get rid of them as they are notorious for failing, usually at the worst possible time.

Fair winds and enjoy her!


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

seaner97 said:


> Congrats and welcome. Nice boat choice. Not the fastest in the fleet, and won't point as high as some, but pretty and rugged. She'll take care of you.
> 
> Sounds like you've probably figured it out, but those check valves are bad news. Most people try hard to get rid of them as they are notorious for failing, usually at the worst possible time.
> 
> Fair winds and enjoy her!


Seaner97, my experience with her is limited, but she'll make 6-7 knots with a 15kt wind. As far as pointing, I've passed a few boats in Pensacola and Corpus Christi bays heading into the wind....does it count if I'm the only one racing?
Your check valve comment though requires some elucidation if you don't mind. I've read a ton of information and found this to be the best setup. Because this one is brand spanking new and is solid bronze, it should last me the rest of my life. It has a larger diameter than my pump so is not restrictive and it's installed level.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

SSgtPit said:


> I'm the newest proud owner of an immaculate CD36. This is my first boat, besides a canoe, and my daughter and I and an experienced crewman sailed her from Pensacola to Corpus
> Christi over 6 days the end of Aug. That was a little over 700nm with one stop on the MS river for sleep and repairs.
> Now that she's in her permanent slip, i've started the process of fixing all those little annoying things that seem to break. The boat was purchased "sail ready". She needed food fuel water and a confident hand.
> Since i live in Colorado and have a regular job, i can only get out there every 6-8 wks for boat work and sailing.
> I'm especially interested in all things regarding the CD36.


 I've always felt that the Cape Dory 36 to be one of the most beautiful sailboats every designed. Good choice on a great boat.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

SSgtPit said:


> Seaner97, my experience with her is limited, but she'll make 6-7 knots with a 15kt wind. As far as pointing, I've passed a few boats in Pensacola and Corpus Christi bays heading into the wind....does it count if I'm the only one racing?
> Your check valve comment though requires some elucidation if you don't mind. I've read a ton of information and found this to be the best setup. Because this one is brand spanking new and is solid bronze, it should last me the rest of my life. It has a larger diameter than my pump so is not restrictive and it's installed level.


Hey Congrats on the new ride. Nice boat! The CD Board is not as active as the forums but the info there is excellent -- definitely use the search function most topics have been covered in great detail. As for the check valves, the solution is not simply removing them (which I think you will find is the current thinking / stock advice because of the catostrophic risks if they jamb) but because of the layout on the CD's, the bildge hoses tend to want to syphon seawater into the boat. So . . . you will want to remove the check valves and also get some vented loops high in the combings.
Best,
Matt


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Sorry- forgot to respond to this. The antisiphons mounted high is, indeed, the superior choice. There is more than one story of coming back to the mooring to see a mast and nothing else that has been blamed on check valves.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Go to the vetus web site and check out anti siphon valves. You may like their design. Keep varnish on the coamings.
The boats were built in the next town to me but since CD closed shop everything was moved up to Robinhood Marine (?) in Maine to the best of my memory. I believe they are still in business . They may be helpful with info.


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

Got busy with work and forgot to check the site. Thanks for all the replies. I like the Vetus setups and will get a couple of those for the bilges. 
I've ordered 4-T125 batteries and will be fitting those in the port lazerette in May. The current batteries last about 20mins then won't turn over the Perkins. My little 2KW generator though charges 'em up enough to kick the engine over when we're coming back in.
She's not a big boat but seems to be one of the prettiest in the marina.

I intend to cut open the floor in order to access all that unused space for storage of canned items. I've been watching the SV Delos videos and they stuffed over 1000 beers down there. I haven't seen anything about the best way to do that.

I also am pleased i don't have to worry about keel bolts. Reading CF posts there seems to be a concern about access, tightening, rusting and losing your keel. 

I just sent my Genoa to Sailcare. The leech line pocket was frayed and the leech line kept getting wrapped around the standing rigging. Three hours it took to hand sew the line back into the sail enough for a couple of days of sailing around the bay. It was definately worth the time. We had the rails in the water a few times in the 18-22kt winds. For less than $1K i'll get a nearly new sail. The main and staysail are next.

We also just had the bimini and dodger resewn with Tenara clear "lifetime" thread. They were falling apart at the seams amd i kept handsewing them back together......handsewing is an art.....I'm better with a hammer.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

SSgtPit said:


> Got busy with work and forgot to check the site. Thanks for all the replies. I like the Vetus setups and will get a couple of those for the bilges.
> I've ordered 4-T125 batteries and will be fitting those in the port lazerette in May. The current batteries last about 20mins then won't turn over the Perkins. My little 2KW generator though charges 'em up enough to kick the engine over when we're coming back in.
> She's not a big boat but seems to be one of the prettiest in the marina.
> 
> ...


 Concerning the storage of canned food items beneath the sole. Use indelible markers to label each can and place all food cans within plastic zip-loc bags. It'll make meal preparation less of an adventure into the unknown, believe me I know.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Boat 2 for us was a CD28. I had a friend next mooring at the time with a CD36 that I lusted for at the time. Great BOAT!

Your bug list for the long shakedown cruise is pretty short. Sounds like a boat in excellent condition.

Best of luck with her.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SSgtPit said:


> Well, mostly it was a maintenance issue. 1. The propane locker is in the rear lazerrete and the vent hose ends up being under water occasionally. After crawling around in teeny tiny spaces trying to figure out where the water kept coming from, we opened the rear lazerrete and found it to be 1/2 full of water. Bailed and cleaned it out while under way and found a finger sized hole in the vent hose. Gorilla Duct tape and elect tape made a temp repair.
> 2. The 2nd item was the bilge pump kept cycling on off every few seconds. We found that the bronze check valve had corroded so bad that the flapper fell out and the bilge hose had several holes in it. We drilled the check valve and inserted a cotter pin as a temp "flapper keeper", wrapped everything in elect tape and left the next morning.
> 3. The shower sump pump quit. Never figured out exactly why but we rewired it to remove whatever sensor made it come on automatically and now we just flip the switch to turn the pump on. This one is on my list.
> 4. The leach line pocket on the Jib came un-sewed and the leech line kept getting wrapped around the standing rigging so we couldn't tack or furl and unfurl. We dropped the sail in my lap, I was clipped into the bow area making that repair when some big USCG boat got pissed at us for being in a restricted area. That was a little scary.
> ...


Breakdowns? I thought you said breakdowns, sounds like a normal day of sailing! :devil:devil:devil Really stuff happens, even on a new boat, so sounds like you had a few things go bad, and you dealt with them, good for you. You sound to be most of the way to being a sailor! As they say cruising on a sailboat, is just repairing your boat in exotic places.

Photos, this post needs photos, that is a really beautiful boat. 
:worthless:


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow, it's been a while. Time gets away from you quick. I've attached 5 pics of the boat. We survived Harvey quite well, only lost a soft cover for the main boom.
We have learned a LOT since I last posted and are neck deep in numerous "boat things".
We bought a Sailrite sewing machine and have made lee clothes, a new boom cover and have purchased material to resew / remake our bimini. 
We're currently installing solar. The frame is complete and we have the rest of the controllers, fittings and wire to get it all together in October.
We replaced our traveler with one from Garhauer after our original one exploded in a hundred pieces during a gybe.
We also started a site so we could share pics of our travels with friends and family; SV Solar Blue | 50 and Shoving off on a Cape Dory 36. 
Plans are to move onto the boat in early 2018, finish our outfitting and projects and shove off and start our new life.....dead broke and happy.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update... looks like a lot of good news!

Best of luck and bon voyage..


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow, that's a gorgeous boat. Could not have picked a better color combination with the navy hull and tan canvas.


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you Starwind. We're trying to keep her that way.
I've also made a couple of mahogany boxes to replace the plastic ones in the cockpit.


----------

